# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Tăng tốc độ chữ chạy từ trái sang phải trong ProShow Gold

## tranngoan

mình muốn chèn 1 dòng text ( khoảng 20 chữ) vào vid và muốn nó chạy từ trái sang phải bằng proshow gold như phần credit của vid này:



nhưng khi mình chèn xong thì lại sinh ra vấn đề là tốc độ chạy của dòng đó siêu chậm, hết bài rồi mới xong dòng text đó.
vậy cho mình hỏi có cách nào để tăng tốc độ của nó ko ?
thanks

----------

